# Best subwoofer for infinite baffle application



## Sound Suggestions (Dec 5, 2010)

I'm craving change again, this time I'm reaching out to you guys!

Been a long time fan of sealed enclosure but again I'm looking to switch things up; currently running "a" 12" ID Max dual 4ohm sub (wired in parallel for a 2ohm load) it does currently reside in a sealed enclosure.

My current sub amp "arc audio 2300se" birth sheet of around 1300w at 2ohms mono...so jam is there. I'm going to change to my Zapco ref 1100.1 (850ish watts at 4ohms and birthed at 1200w at 2ohms) I have 3 Zapco amps and I'm looking to use all of them (3way active plus sub(s))

The ID Max is a great sub, lots of clean output (plenty of spl for daily use) Unfortunately the enclosure is a little big and takes up most of the trunk area (w/ the temporary amplifier installation)

My debate; I'd like to re-gain trunk space but I don't want to give up on sub bass!? What to do? Well I'm thinking IB, I drive a 2007 BMW 323i (e92) w/ the fold down rear seat and w/ the ski pass thru.

My question to "you" what are the "best" IB subwoofer on the market, regardless of budget

People w/ first hand experience would be appreciated, I'm thinking about 1x15" or 2x15"

I do realize that I'll have to run my ref 1100.1 at 4 or 8ohms to make sure I don't drive the subs beyond their mechanical excursion.

What's important to me; good clean low end extension, it has to sound effortless (no strain) low distortion but it also has to have felt impact and sound natural...I other words I want it all! Lol

To give you history of the last 5years worth of different subwoofer applications (w/ vehicle)

1x10w7 in the JL high output box (2007 Subaru legacy)

1x10w7 in a sealed (2009 Ford F150 FX4) 

1x10w6v2 sealed (2009 Ford F150 FX4)

1x10w6v2 in the JL high output box (2009 Ford F150 FX4)

1x12w7 sealed (2009 Ford F150 / 2011 Ford F150 XTR ecoboost / 2007 BMW 323i)

Finally currently  
1x12" ID Max sealed (2007 BMW 323i)

Your input would be appreciated!

Sent from my iPhone using DIYMA


----------



## Thumper26 (Sep 23, 2005)

Incriminator Audio Flatlyne. Period. Andy Jones replaced a world championship winning IDMax sub install to go to the Incriminators, and then won again. Robert Petty, Steve Cook, all Incriminator. Nick is a cool guy too and really smart. This sub was built specifically for IB, and the power rating shown is the power rating while being used IB. These things are amazing.


----------



## Sound Suggestions (Dec 5, 2010)

Thumper26 said:


> Incriminator Audio Flatlyne. Period. Andy Jones replaced a world championship winning IDMax sub install to go to the Incriminators, and then won again. Robert Petty, Steve Cook, all Incriminator. Nick is a cool guy too and really smart. This sub was built specifically for IB, and the power rating shown is the power rating while being used IB. These things are amazing.


Interesting, the incriminator look more like a pure spl sub? I'm not sure of their distribution in Canada also...I'll keep an eye out for them.


Sent from my iPhone using DIYMA


----------



## nepl29 (Mar 25, 2007)

Dynaudio Esotar2 1200. I know at least 5 guys that are running them IB. I love mines.


----------



## Sound Suggestions (Dec 5, 2010)

nepl29 said:


> Dynaudio Esotar2 1200. I know at least 5 guys that are running them IB. I love mines.


Yeah they are also on my short list, just a little on the expensive side. Do they also make a 15" version? That would be great, guest it's time to check out their website...also is 1x15" in IB enough sub to get the mojo going? 


Sent from my iPhone using DIYMA


----------



## fish (Jun 30, 2007)

Acoustic Elegance 

AE Speakers --- Superb Quality, Unforgettable Performance, Definitely.


----------



## fish (Jun 30, 2007)

Thumper26 said:


> Incriminator Audio Flatlyne. Period. Andy Jones replaced a world championship winning IDMax sub install to go to the Incriminators, and then won again. Robert Petty, Steve Cook, all Incriminator. Nick is a cool guy too and really smart. This sub was built specifically for IB, and the power rating shown is the power rating while being used IB. These things are amazing.



Did he change the parameters from what they are standard to make them more IB compatible?


----------



## BuickGN (May 29, 2009)

Lots of recent threads on this topic. Use your IDMax. Its a great sub for IB. It will dig deeper more effortlessly than it does now with the same Spl and less than half the power required. It will sound "quicker" tighter and dig deeper. 500w would be more than enough.

As for the best IB subs, I think the Max is up there. The W6/7 sounds amazing IB. Morel Ultimo, Pyle 15 (the $40 one), Fi IB3. Just about any sub that works well sealed will work well or even better IB. The Acoustic Elegance IB15 is one of the best IB subs out there and would be my choice no matter wbat the goals are. My IB15s get stupid loud off of 250w each.


----------



## nepl29 (Mar 25, 2007)

Sound Suggestions said:


> Yeah they are also on my short list, just a little on the expensive side. Do they also make a 15" version? That would be great, guest it's time to check out their website...also is 1x15" in IB enough sub to get the mojo going?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using DIYMA


They one have a 12" version. If you can afford, it i highly suggest getting these http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/car-audio-classifieds/136118-fs-dyn-esotar-1200-subs.html 

1 15" is good, even 1 12" is good as long as you not a bass head.


----------



## BuickGN (May 29, 2009)

Sound Suggestions said:


> Yeah they are also on my short list, just a little on the expensive side. Do they also make a 15" version? That would be great, guest it's time to check out their website...also is 1x15" in IB enough sub to get the mojo going?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using DIYMA


The same sub in IB and sealed will have the same output potential but the IB setup will require much less power. If the one 15 is satisfactory sealed, it will ne satisfactory IB.


----------



## Sound Suggestions (Dec 5, 2010)

fish said:


> Acoustic Elegance
> 
> AE Speakers --- Superb Quality, Unforgettable Performance, Definitely.


Very interested in these, I think a few guys use these here, but didn't they discontinue these? Anyone have any experience with the new AE 15"?...also the big question? Is 1x15" enough for IB or is 2 necessary?


Sent from my iPhone using DIYMA


----------



## Sound Suggestions (Dec 5, 2010)

Ok, sorry I repeated myself a few times, the replies were coming fast...so 1x15" would most likely be sufficient (I may entertain 2, but we'll see about my budget) looks like the AE 15", a 12" Dynaudio or...

Who is 100% happy with their set up? That's what I'm looking for...no more regrets or thoughts of upgrade/change


Sent from my iPhone using DIYMA


----------



## BuickGN (May 29, 2009)

Sound Suggestions said:


> Very interested in these, I think a few guys use these here, but didn't they discontinue these? Anyone have any experience with the new AE 15"?...also the big question? Is 1x15" enough for IB or is 2 necessary?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using DIYMA





BuickGN said:


> The same sub in IB and sealed will have the same output potential but the IB setup will require much less power. If the one 15 is satisfactory sealed, it will ne satisfactory IB.


Theres your answer.


----------



## BuickGN (May 29, 2009)

Sound Suggestions said:


> Ok, sorry I repeated myself a few times, the replies were coming fast...so 1x15" would most likely be sufficient (I may entertain 2, but we'll see about my budget) looks like the AE 15", a 12" Dynaudio or...
> 
> Who is 100% happy with their set up? That's what I'm looking for...no more regrets or thoughts of upgrade/change
> 
> ...


I'm on my phone so typing is painfully slow. I'll elaborate tomorrow from the computer but I'm incredibly content with these subs. Doesn't matter what kind of music or how high you want to play them. They do everything perfect and require very little power. I'll explain about a guy that had an esotar 1200 and listened to my pair of IB15s and what he ended up going with. I've never been so content with a subwoofer in every way possible. They are being made again, both the IB15s and SBP15.


----------



## fish (Jun 30, 2007)

Sound Suggestions said:


> Very interested in these, I think a few guys use these here, but didn't they discontinue these? Anyone have any experience with the new AE 15"?...also the big question? Is 1x15" enough for IB or is 2 necessary?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using DIYMA


There's a couple guys in this thread that use a pair of the AE IB15s... myself & BuickGN. 

John doesn't make the IB15 anymore, but produces the SPB15, which is what that link is referring to. This is my favorite sub setup I've had to date, & I'm sure Buick will tell you the same.


----------



## Sound Suggestions (Dec 5, 2010)

BuickGN said:


> I'm on my phone so typing is painfully slow. I'll elaborate tomorrow from the computer but I'm incredibly content with these subs. Doesn't matter what kind of music or how high you want to play them. They do everything perfect and require very little power. I'll explain about a guy that had an esotar 1200 and listened to my pair of IB15s and what he ended up going with. I've never been so content with a subwoofer in every way possible. They are being made again, both the IB15s and SBP15.


Getting excited about these AE, please any input you have...tomorrow is fine  


Sent from my iPhone using DIYMA


----------



## BuickGN (May 29, 2009)

Sound Suggestions said:


> Ok, sorry I repeated myself a few times, the replies were coming fast...so 1x15" would most likely be sufficient (I may entertain 2, but we'll see about my budget) looks like the AE 15", a 12" Dynaudio or...
> 
> Who is 100% happy with their set up? That's what I'm looking for...no more regrets or thoughts of upgrade/change
> 
> ...


Both of those are excellent.
I went with two 15s because it cuts excursion in half. These things have no visible excirsion during normal operation. They're always in a very linear range with little distortion and on those days I feel like getting stupid loud I can do that too.

But again, your current sub does very well IB. You could try it out for under $50 and even add another.


----------



## fish (Jun 30, 2007)

BuickGN;1713957 They are being made again said:


> No ****?! I need to mosey on over there & update myself.


----------



## Sound Suggestions (Dec 5, 2010)

BuickGN said:


> Both of those are excellent.
> I went with two 15s because it cuts excursion in half. These things have no visible excirsion during normal operation. They're always in a very linear range with little distortion and on those days I feel like getting stupid loud I can do that too.
> 
> But again, your current sub does very well IB. You could try it out for under $50 and even add another.


That's what I'm kind of looking for (effortless bass), it seems like I'm always pushing the sub to its limit. I find when (historically) with sealed enclosure and 1 driver that I always push the driver to the point of compression (near) distortion level (I'm not a bass head, but I love my music loud and dynamic!) I wonder who distributes AE in Canada and or would AE ship to me directly? I will call them tomorrow! Thx for the input guys, I really appreciate your contribution


Sent from my iPhone using DIYMA


----------



## JoeHemi57 (Mar 28, 2006)

What about the JBL wGTi IB? I am looking at a single 10 for my FR-S and the only way to fit that monster in my trunk and keep a little space is IB. I have ~425w at3ohm available for it.


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

The W10Gti is terrible, won't work for you. I'll have to buy that one instead 

Just kidding, actually there was a member here that ran their W10GTi IB, and seemed to really enjoy it.


----------



## glidn (Apr 21, 2007)

I would suggest trying your IDMax first, If you dont like it then go on to any other brand.
I have to say thou, I heard a dual IDMax12 IB setup and it was amazing.


----------



## JoeHemi57 (Mar 28, 2006)

chithead said:


> The W10Gti is terrible, won't work for you. I'll have to buy that one instead
> 
> Just kidding, actually there was a member here that ran their W10GTi IB, and seemed to really enjoy it.


I don't think i can pass it up, it's heavy as hell which i hate to add to the car but i guess i will just have to add more hp to make up for it.


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

I like the way you think sir.


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

Sound Suggestions said:


> That's what I'm kind of looking for (effortless bass), it seems like I'm always pushing the sub to its limit. I find when (historically) with sealed enclosure and 1 driver that I always push the driver to the point of compression (near) distortion level (I'm not a bass head, but I love my music loud and dynamic!) I wonder who distributes AE in Canada and or would AE ship to me directly? I will call them tomorrow! Thx for the input guys, I really appreciate your contribution
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using DIYMA


I bought 3 subs from AE, a few years ago and had them shipped directly into canada. The price that AE quoted for shipping, was stupid low.

The product is solid!


----------



## Sound Suggestions (Dec 5, 2010)

IBcivic said:


> I bought 3 subs from AE, a few years ago and had them shipped directly into canada. The price that AE quoted for shipping, was stupid low.
> 
> The product is solid!


Great! Thx for the info 


Sent from my iPhone using DIYMA


----------



## Sound Suggestions (Dec 5, 2010)

glidn said:


> I would suggest trying your IDMax first, If you dont like it then go on to any other brand.
> I have to say thou, I heard a dual IDMax12 IB setup and it was amazing.


I'm sure that combo would be amazing, unfortunately 2x 12" IDmax would weigh (plus the 1" MDF baffle) and tip the scale at close to 100lbs...ouch, trying to keep the weight down (if I can)

As much as 1x 12" ID Max sounds good in a sealed enclosure I'm not sure if "1" would be loud enough for an IB set up.

The 15" ID Max that is supposed to be released soon may fit the bill, but since Eric and Matt's departure, I'm not sure that the overall quality would be the same. (one of those would most likely fit the bill) time will tell there



Sent from my iPhone using DIYMA


----------



## Sound Suggestions (Dec 5, 2010)

JoeHemi57 said:


> What about the JBL wGTi IB? I am looking at a single 10 for my FR-S and the only way to fit that monster in my trunk and keep a little space is IB. I have ~425w at3ohm available for it.


 Been waiting to see who would recommend the JBL WGti (15") seems that a lot of people had use it in IB, could someone with real world experience of JBL vs AE let me know what the differences were one vs the other (in detail please, if possible)

Thx guys


Sent from my iPhone using DIYMA


----------



## BuickGN (May 29, 2009)

Sound Suggestions said:


> I'm sure that combo would be amazing, unfortunately 2x 12" IDmax would weigh (plus the 1" MDF baffle) and tip the scale at close to 100lbs...ouch, trying to keep the weight down (if I can)
> 
> As much as 1x 12" ID Max sounds good in a sealed enclosure I'm not sure if "1" would be loud enough for an IB set up.
> 
> ...


If the one sub is enough now it will be enough in IB.


----------



## Mless5 (Aug 21, 2006)

Sound Suggestions said:


> Been waiting to see who would recommend the JBL WGti (15") seems that a lot of people had use it in IB, could someone with real world experience of JBL vs AE let me know what the differences were one vs the other (in detail please, if possible)
> 
> Thx guys
> 
> ...


IMHO, if you are concerned with weight, go with single AE15. I have a single 12 and for every day use it gets loud enough for me from low power.


----------



## Sound Suggestions (Dec 5, 2010)

Mless5 said:


> IMHO, if you are concerned with weight, go with single AE15. I have a single 12 and for every day use it gets loud enough for me from low power.


There is nothing more that I would love to hear that 1 15" in IB would provide me with lots (and I mean lots) of clean effortless output. 1 15" would simplify things for me big time...

So if based on 1 15"

AE or jbl wgti or....

Looking for at least 130db's +


----------



## BuickGN (May 29, 2009)

Cone area*excursion will tell which one has the most potential or if they state it, the Vd spec woll show displacement. Off the top of my head, the AE has more cone area, the JBL has more xmax. Xmech is something to look at, since its easy to go past xmax in IB and by the time you get to that level you probably won't hear the little bit of added distortion.

Again, off the top of my head the AE has 19mm xmax and 25mm total excursion with a cone area of 830cm^2. I think the JBL has 20mm xmax and less cone area. I don't know the xmech but going purely by looks which I know is not accurate I would guess it has more total throw Maybe Andy can help here.


----------



## Mako312 (May 10, 2010)

I will be trying 2 idmax 10s in a IB setup. 

I just need to figure out how to builld the baffle lol


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

The Dayton Reference HF 15 works really well in IB.

Or so I've heard .


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

Neither the AE or JBL have been Klippel tested to show anywhere near the 19 or 20mm of excursion they are speced at. The AE while a awesome sub doesn't have the surround or spider to have that much throw...yes I have owned an AE IB12 and 15.


----------



## BuickGN (May 29, 2009)

thehatedguy said:


> Neither the AE or JBL have been Klippel tested to show anywhere near the 19 or 20mm of excursion they are speced at. The AE while a awesome sub doesn't have the surround or spider to have that much throw...yes I have owned an AE IB12 and 15.


I guarantee they will hit the rated mechanical throw. Been there done that. As far as I know only the 12 was tested. Same spider different surround than the 15. According to Andy the JBL doesnt klippel normally.


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

They do not have the suspension to achieve the kind of mechanical throw they are rated at...almost as much as an IDMax, but they have a smaller spider and the same surround as an IDQ.


----------



## BuickGN (May 29, 2009)

thehatedguy said:


> They do not have the suspension to achieve the kind of mechanical throw they are rated at...almost as much as an IDMax, but they have a smaller spider and the same surround as an IDQ.


The IDMax has as much linear throw as the IB15 has mechanical throw. The IDMax has almost double the mechanical throw. You can't eyeball xmax based on the spider. Besides, the IB15 being IB specific has to make some compromises to keep the sub from commiting suicide if it's overdriven. In this case its a spider that limits throw before it bottoms.

It's funny you mention the spider size being similar to the IDQ considering they have the same xmax rating of 19mm.


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

I said surround size...and I should have said a v2 IDQ. And the v2 IDQ has quite a bit less throw than the v3.

I had both at the same time.

I was thinking the Max was about at 19mm linear each way...can't find the old test results.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

I had a set of the idmax12's IB. I could never quite get them right. Cook hated them. I liked them when I was using them but when I got the AE's it was a serious case of "hindsight is 20/20". Of course that's 12 vs 15 but I still wouldn't recommend the idmax over anything for IB use without doing some research first. 

YMMV


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

I was speaking of suspension vs. travel...the AE IB line does not have the suspension to accomindate the rated excursion.

The Dayton does.


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

Don't take what I said as meaning the AE is a bad woofer, it isn't. If I had the funds at the time (or now), I would have gotten a SBP15. Maybe oneday I will make the swap.


----------



## Sound Suggestions (Dec 5, 2010)

I'd really like to hear someone's past experiences with one 15" in IB (AE or JBL Wgti or...)

Weight is a factor (kind of)
Cost (not really, I'd prefer finding happiness)
Output (yes, not a bass freak...but I need to feel the impact...can I achieve 130db+ with/ 1x15" in IB?)
Need to sound good doing so


----------



## benny (Apr 7, 2008)

Sound Suggestions said:


> I'd really like to hear someone's past experiences with one 15" in IB (AE or JBL Wgti or...)
> 
> Weight is a factor (kind of)
> Cost (not really, I'd prefer finding happiness)
> ...


Ask millerlyte. IIRC, she has an AE 15 in IB in her monte carlo. Also, you're in Courtice, Ontario? Im in the Peterborough area.


----------



## Sound Suggestions (Dec 5, 2010)

bikinpunk said:


> I had a set of the idmax12's IB. I could never quite get them right. Cook hated them. I liked them when I was using them but when I got the AE's it was a serious case of "hindsight is 20/20". Of course that's 12 vs 15 but I still wouldn't recommend the idmax over anything for IB use without doing some research first.
> 
> YMMV


So, you also have experiences/ 2x15" AE in IB application? I your opinion much better than the I'd mazes 2x12"....In what way? (quality, output....)


----------



## Sound Suggestions (Dec 5, 2010)

benny said:


> Ask millerlyte. IIRC, she has an AE 15 in IB in her monte carlo. Also, you're in Courtice, Ontario? Im in the Peterborough area.


Interesting! Yes I live in Courtice, I was in Peterborough yesterday for a friend's wedding! Small world  I'd love to hear from her


----------



## fish (Jun 30, 2007)

SS,

Here ya go... 

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...e-ib15-4ohm-car-version-idmax-comparison.html


----------



## Genxx (Mar 18, 2007)

IA Flatlyne is an amazing driver. It gets overlooked by just about everyone. Petty's car running the Flatlynes is one of the best, if not the best IB set-up I have heard. I would be running the Flatlyne if I did not have a ton of IDQv2 in my possession, more than I have vehicles to fit them all.(None are for sale or ever will be) I have heard multiple cars running the AE and IMO they compare very close with the IDQv2.

I am partial to the IDQv2's. I have several IB set-up running them currently. I run a single IDQ12v2 in my 2008 Focus and it has worked great. I see no issue with running a single 15 if you are whiling to give up some output. The 12 in my car gives up some output for most people but it has plenty for me as daily use, even playing Hip Hop.

I say pick any one of the following below will have a nice IB set-up, IMO pick the one that best fits your budget:
IA Flatlyne IB specific model
AE
IDQv2
JL W6


----------



## Sound Suggestions (Dec 5, 2010)

fish said:


> SS,
> 
> Here ya go...
> 
> http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...e-ib15-4ohm-car-version-idmax-comparison.html


Thanks!


----------



## edouble101 (Dec 9, 2010)

I am considering a pair of Stereo Integrity HT 15". Should be a great driver for $170.


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

I looked at the IA subs, heard them several times and loved them...but that quoted upper limit of 60 hertz sort of scared me.

The AE subs I have liked a lot. The order wait time and not knowing how long it would take to get fixed if I ever had a problem cooled me off on those for a bit. Great speakers though.


----------



## edouble101 (Dec 9, 2010)

I would like to see t/s specs on those Flatlynes. Very hard for me to look past the +$300 price tag though.


----------



## BuickGN (May 29, 2009)

Sound Suggestions said:


> So, you also have experiences/ 2x15" AE in IB application? I your opinion much better than the I'd mazes 2x12"....In what way? (quality, output....)


Again, all you need to look at to figure out which one has more output potential is displacement. Its as simple as that. This will give you factual data but it seems like its ignored time after time for an opinion of which sub setup is loudest. I can't compare right now since I'm in vegas with a massive hangover but I remember the IDMax and IB15s have very similar output potential. It doesn't tell you how they sound but looking at displacement can help eliminate contenders making the final choice easier.

One person that has owned both the IDMax and IB15s said the IB15s were the better sounding subs. That might eliminate the IDMax considering output potential is similar.

There are af least two people on this board with a single IB15, one of which is doing very well in competition. There are a ton of other people running single 15s of a different brand such as the $40 Pyle sub with good results.

Another one to look at if you're concerned about output with a single sub is the Fi Ib3. 30mm xmax will be like having a pair of medium excursion 15s. The efficiency is not as high as the IB15, it will require about double the power for the same output but output potential is very nice. 

In the end the IB15 was a natural choice for me. It can be argued that theres not a better sounding sub in IB, the ultra low inductance has significant advantages, 200w on a single one will get stupid loud, the efficiency is about as high as you're going to find. Displacement is great xmax is pretty good and they have a lot of cone area compared to other 15s. They will literally play well to 2,200hz as I did when I had no mids and midbass. With that said you will never have to worry about them rolling off if you choose a higher than normal lowpass like 100hz. They weigh only 17lbs, its not likely you're going to find a lighter 15" or even 10' sub for that matter. Mms is exceptionally light at 152g so if youre in the crowd that believes low moving mass means better dynamics and more detail, you've got a 15 with a lighter moving assembly than most 10s.

Imo, the IB15 is more than just an air mover. It's priced very well in the $ per liter of displacement but when the whole package is considered its a no brainer. I can't find another sub that combines all of these qualities in one sub. But again, if you want something that will displace a lot of air, the IB3 is for you.


----------



## decibelle (Feb 17, 2011)

Buick has pretty much said it all, but my vote goes to the IB/SBP15 as well. I could not be happier with mine. I have not heard anything quite like it yet. Single one does everything I've needed it to do. Haven't found a need for a second one at all.


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

I dunno, I got a 2nd and 3rd at IASCA Finals back in the day with 3 Max 12s IB.

There are only 2 people running AE subs who have won any SQ championships...and one of those was with a TD18. Larry W. won IASCA twice using AE...but I have no idea how high the subs were playing.


----------



## Sound Suggestions (Dec 5, 2010)

BuickGN said:


> Again, all you need to look at to figure out which one has more output potential is displacement. Its as simple as that. This will give you factual data but it seems like its ignored time after time for an opinion of which sub setup is loudest. I can't compare right now since I'm in vegas with a massive hangover but I remember the IDMax and IB15s have very similar output potential. It doesn't tell you how they sound but looking at displacement can help eliminate contenders making the final choice easier.
> 
> One person that has owned both the IDMax and IB15s said the IB15s were the better sounding subs. That might eliminate the IDMax considering output potential is similar.
> 
> ...


Ok, fair enough. Seems like the AE's won't disappoint, I'll start with one and if the need arises I'd just have to grab another one! I didn't want to beat a dead horse  you guys did answer my question over and over again, guess I was trying to validate everything to make sure everything was covered. Thx again feel free to keep posting on this thread to help other people who may want to go in the same direction.


----------



## edouble101 (Dec 9, 2010)

BuickGN said:


> Again, all you need to look at to figure out which one has more output potential is displacement. Its as simple as that. This will give you factual data but it seems like its ignored time after time for an opinion of which sub setup is loudest. I can't compare right now since I'm in vegas with a massive hangover but I remember the IDMax and IB15s have very similar output potential. It doesn't tell you how they sound but looking at displacement can help eliminate contenders making the final choice easier.
> 
> One person that has owned both the IDMax and IB15s said the IB15s were the better sounding subs. That might eliminate the IDMax considering output potential is similar.
> 
> ...


I have a concern with the high QTS of the IB315. The VAS is large as well. Place two of these 15"s in a regular size trunk and QTC can very well be over 1.0. Do you see that as an issue? The IB315 looks much better suited for HT use than car audio use IMO.


----------



## Pimpnyou204 (Jul 13, 2011)

Dynavox Electronics, Inc.

How about this? As far as output I doubt with 3.5 mm of xmax it will get too loud but conversely at 95db sensitivity it could have potential?


----------



## BuickGN (May 29, 2009)

Pimpnyou204 said:


> Dynavox Electronics, Inc.
> 
> How about this? As far as output I doubt with 3.5 mm of xmax it will get too loud but conversely at 95db sensitivity it could have potential?


That just means it will take very little power to hit the tiny xmax. You would need 3-4 of them to get decent output.


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

Just say no to those.


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

I came to the same conclusion. I've heard them and didn't care for them, but that is just me.



edouble101 said:


> I have a concern with the high QTS of the IB315. The VAS is large as well. Place two of these 15"s in a regular size trunk and QTC can very well be over 1.0. Do you see that as an issue? The IB315 looks much better suited for HT use than car audio use IMO.


----------



## fish (Jun 30, 2007)

edouble101 said:


> I have a concern with the high QTS of the IB315. The VAS is large as well. Place two of these 15"s in a regular size trunk and QTC can very well be over 1.0. Do you see that as an issue? The IB315 looks much better suited for HT use than car audio use IMO.


I would think maybe a single would perform better than two, no?


----------



## hatemi (Dec 23, 2011)

After reading all of these IB threads here on DIYMA, I got a feeling I have to try for it myself. The problem is I live in Europe so getting those AE IBs here would be pretty damn expensive. And waiting for them might take way too long. After searching for decent alternatives I found Scan Speak 30W/4558T00 and to me that seems like a nice candidate. I think I might be able to fit two of those to the rear deck of my VW Passat sedan, and still manage to somewhat hide the install. Do you belive these would work decently in IB install? 

Heres the documentation of the sub:

Europe Audio


----------



## gjmallory (Apr 13, 2010)

thehatedguy said:


> I came to the same conclusion. I've heard them and didn't care for them, but that is just me.


What was it about the sound that wasn't good for you? Curious, cuz I have been seriously considering 2 IB3 12's

Sent from my phone...


----------



## subwoofery (Nov 9, 2008)

thehatedguy said:


> The Dayton Reference HF 15 works really well in IB.
> 
> Or so I've heard .


Also suggest the HF15... Here's the comparo I made in another thread: 
http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/1501985-post17.html 
^ don't have to wait +5 months in order to get them in too which is a plus for some  

- Jason -
Got your HF15 due to hearing them first hand or after seeing the above thread? 

Kelvin


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

Looking at specs, measurements, and seeing other positive reviews of other size Dayton Reference subs. And I didn't have to wait a long time to get one.


----------



## BuickGN (May 29, 2009)

Fwiw most people are getting their AE subs in under a month now.


----------



## subwoofery (Nov 9, 2008)

How much is 1 x SPB15 now? 

Coz the Dayton is much cheaper and is a really good alternative... 

Kelvin


----------



## subwoofery (Nov 9, 2008)

BuickGN said:


> Fwiw most people are getting their AE subs in under a month now.


Good to know  

Kelvin


----------



## Guitarfreak235 (Jun 8, 2012)

BuickGN said:


> Lots of recent threads on this topic. Use your IDMax. Its a great sub for IB. It will dig deeper more effortlessly than it does now with the same Spl and less than half the power required. It will sound "quicker" tighter and dig deeper. 500w would be more than enough.
> 
> As for the best IB subs, I think the Max is up there. The W6/7 sounds amazing IB. Morel Ultimo, Pyle 15 (the $40 one), Fi IB3. Just about any sub that works well sealed will work well or even better IB. The Acoustic Elegance IB15 is one of the best IB subs out there and would be my choice no matter wbat the goals are. My IB15s get stupid loud off of 250w each.


just curious which pyle 15? several are about 40 bucks.


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

When I was in the market, John had no steel and didn't know when it would be coming in. Given a short wait time, I would have gotten one...I've waited for the 12 and other 15 I had. My dummy self sold the 15 before using it. Hindsight is 20/20...great speakers those AE.


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

Especially if you know a guy who knows a guy who had a wholesale account at PE...



subwoofery said:


> Coz the Dayton is much cheaper and is a really good alternative...
> 
> Kelvin


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

AE IB or SBP...or they Dayton HF.


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

Or JBL wgti


----------



## 1990tsi (Dec 9, 2011)

How would an old SWR-1541d work out?

http://a248.e.akamai.net/pix.crutchfield.com/Manuals/500/500SWR1021.PDF

just happen to have one sitting around


----------



## subwoofery (Nov 9, 2008)

1990tsi said:


> How would an old SWR-1541d work out?
> 
> http://a248.e.akamai.net/pix.crutchfield.com/Manuals/500/500SWR1021.PDF
> 
> just happen to have one sitting around


Vas is a bit low but seeing other specs, it should work more than fine  

Kelvin


----------



## D Unit (May 14, 2012)

Where does everyone get their AE IB15s? Are they all used since they website does not seem to sell them?


----------



## subwoofery (Nov 9, 2008)

D Unit said:


> Where does everyone get their AE IB15s? Are they all used since they website does not seem to sell them?


Check their forum... 

Kelvin


----------



## stryke23x (Jun 22, 2007)

D Unit said:


> Where does everyone get their AE IB15s? Are they all used since they website does not seem to sell them?


I just posted some info in another thread here that you may want to take a look at regarding availability:

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...b-choice-ib-t-s-parameters-2.html#post1814209


----------



## kizz (Jun 22, 2009)

chithead said:


> Just kidding, actually there was a member here that ran their W10GTi IB, and seemed to really enjoy it.


That would be me and yes it performed well IB. My only gripe was that it was so freaking deep it stuck out like a sore thumb and with it's basket design looked like a missile in my trunk ready to take off lol


----------



## jt_buck (Jan 25, 2013)

May check out Fi IB3.


----------



## minbari (Mar 3, 2011)

I know alot of people use the Pyle blue label sub for IB with good results. does anybody know what kind of power these will take? xmax? pyles site doesnt have many specs.


----------

